# Classic set up



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

I got bit by the bug. It all started last week looking at a sage barista express. Ended up with a classic and a Mignon. Very happy but still got lots to learn.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Wonderful, think I'm going to go down the classic route but maybe with a hand grinder until I can afford a niche zero ?


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks. I like the idea of the niche but just not a fan of the styling. However as the wife is pregnant and only drinking decaf it would have been easier 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Love the classic btw, easy to use and I picked it up off the forum already with the opv mod and pid. Just ordered a brass holder and upgraded shower screen and now no more upgrading for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

We have the same set up down to the PID and the red Specalita! Looks great. I'm really happy with my set up too .


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Tempest said:


> We have the same set up down to the PID and the red Specalita! Looks great. I'm really happy with my set up too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think it looks great and it should keep me away from anything too fancy for a while at least. The wife is less than impressed with the time it takes though. We've had a nespresso for years and she's used to the ease and forgot nature of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

My coffee drinking is on a pretty set schedule so bar the warm up time that you could get around with a timer plug I don't find it takes me any longer than my nespresso did overall. If you decide to have another coffee on the fly I can see the frustration. I do appreciate the quality of milk I can make with the Gaggia above the electric milk frother the Citiz machine gave me.


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

I've got an electric timer on the Gaggia but it still takes longer with the grinding and weighing, the timing and weighing the shot. I'm getting quicker but just chucking a pod in, push the button walk away and it's done is easy but the coffee doesn't even come close.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Sweet setup dude. Don't forget you will get a better coffee from it compared to nespresso ?. Just wanted to ask you about your portafilter handle. Is that a stock + custom made wooden handle or an after market shebang? Mine's developing a serious crack in the plastic and I'm thinking of swapping it for a wooden one too (my dad is a part-time carpenter).


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

The coffee is a different class to the nespresso but you can't always keep my wife happy  
The portafilter came from bluestar coffee in Ireland, brilliant service and postage was quick . Link is below. Out of stock but you can just buy the handle itself as well. Great feel, much nicer than the stock plastic one and I think it really sets the machine off looks wise.

https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/gaggia-portafilter-walnut-double-4714-p.asp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

